# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Đi đêm vấp phải cục nhôm, chưa biết làm gì với em nó.

## solero

Các cụ cho ý kiến ạ:

----------


## biết tuốt

dài rộng như lào bác , nhìn có 2 cái rãnh  thấy làm trục x có vẻ được

----------


## solero

Ô em nhớ là em chụp có 2 cái thước mà he he. Đang đêm tối e cũng chửa rõ kích thước chi tiết dư lào.

----------


## Khoa C3

Nhôm này đem đúc niêu kho cá có ổn không các bác  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, solero

----------


## solero

> Nhôm này đem đúc niêu kho cá có ổn không các bác


 Ý tưởng của bác. Nhà em đang thiếu xoong nồi kho cá.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## vndic

Bạn ơi mình đang thèm một thanh nhôm như này để làm trục X cho con máy (1500mmx3000mm) của mình, nếu có thể bạn để lại cho mình nhé, thank bạn

----------


## th11

cho xin cái giá đi bác, nếu vấp phải nó thì bán rẻ thôi ạ

----------


## solero

Em cũng đang phân vân là có nên để lại đúc xoong không?

----------


## linhdt1121

anh solero mật báo cho e cái giá,

----------


## biết tuốt

em có cái nồi đất kho cá ngon hơn nồi nhôm , bác có đổi em đổi cho hehe , cũng phải hơn 2 chục cân ấy nhể bác , mật báo em cái rổ coi có đủ thóc không nhá  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

Cây này ngon, dài hơn 200cm xíu , bản 200mm, dày tầm 120mm , quá ok , làm trục X ngon à nha, nguyên bản em nó là phần khung cánh tay robot gắp đồ thì phải. Em ra giá cho bác solero nè, nhôm 6061 giá 125k/1kg, nếu bán bác bán giá 100K là đẹp vì mua về là xài khỏi suy nghĩ gia công hehehe, giá này ngon không bác Long !!!!

----------


## solero

Khúc này 60kg bác Nam ạ. Nhưng em để đúc niêu kho cá nên báo giá bằng niêu các bác nhé.  He he

----------


## linhdt1121

60kg cơ ah,thế để e về tính ra thóc rồi mang đi cân đổi cho a nhé.
2000 cắt ra làm trục X thừa tý làm luôn Z đc ko nhể các bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

60kg là 6 chịu , nhưng mua sắt và chấn thì cũng không dưới tiền chịu, sau đó đem đi phay rãnh ,... chưa kể phải hàn thêm gân, chấn thẳng trước khi phay vì hàn và chấn lấy đâu ra chuẩn thẳng băng , mà để phay được chiều dài này thì cũng cần máy giường cũng chẳng chơi , và chi phí vận chuyển đi lại .... và cuối cùng xong chi phí chưa chắc rẻ hơn nhưng bảo đảm các bác lê lết với cái màn ôm lên nhấc xuống cây sắt hơn trăm kg hehehe. Xong thì các bác cũng cỡ Lý Đực chứ chẳng chơi à nghen hehehe.

----------

